

I don't like heroku - feydr

blah = IO.popen("echo -e '#!/bin/sh'  \"\n echo 'test';\" &#62; /tmp/fuck.sh; chmod +x /tmp/fuck.sh; /tmp/fuck.sh").readlines<p>I think it's pretty trivial to see where this is leading too... :)<p>platforms like heroku make me want to pull my hair out -- not knowing things like cpu/mem usage, being able to use tools like netstat/lsof, etc.... this is why these #PAAS offering will eventually die out -- they simply don't give you what you need to scale appropriately -- now don't get me wrong, give me a barebones ec2 instance (or 200 of them) and I'll be good but this PAAS stuff -- not digging it at all
======
jaxn
I think you are on the wrong side of history on this one. Like the people who
lamented the lack of MS Dos in Windows XP or package managers in linux (I
mean, if you can't ./configure;make;make install; then you shouldn't be
running linux).

New layers of abstraction come along and people who are experts in the now
abstracted layer think the new abstractions are unnecessary and dangerous.

I for one welcome PAAS. I have had good experiences with App Engine in the
past and Heroku these days.

~~~
feydr
it's not the 'un-necessary' part -- is the fact that not even giving out the
SIMPLEST of offerings like 'how much memory is my software using?' -- 'how
much memory do I have access to?" -- things like that are a given in almost
ANY serious sofware project -- and if you can't have them then you have NO
CLUE what you are doing and shouldn't be writing software

~~~
jaxn
I don't care how much memory my software is using. I care if it is performant
and if it is using resources in a cost-effective manner.

With Heroku I just add the New Relic plugin and I have quick access to most of
the information I need to know about performance.

Maybe I have "no clue", but I have been doing this for 10 years. Maybe I
shouldn't be writing software - as a technical founder it is definitely my
goal to spend less time writing software. Admittedly I am not working on
"serious software" - I am just trying to add value by solving a common pain
point for a group of people. So far Heroku has been helping me to do that
faster and easier.

------
jey
There's a lot of people who'd feel pretty lost with a barebones EC2 instance
and who don't care about lsof and netstat.

If their app needs to eventually scale off of Heroku, it wouldn't be _that_
hard for someone who knows more sysadminy stuff to do the migration.

~~~
feydr
I understand that there is a lot of people out there that see this as the
easiest way to get something out there ASAP but for any real business -- the
'platform' is an utter joke

